# pros and cons of honey?



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

I have had a sore throat for about a week now so I have been drinking tea with honey. It seems to help, but I was thinking that I don't know much about honey. I love the taste, so I would love to use it more.

inform this momma

I do know not to give it to infants.


----------

